# Creche / Nursery in Dubai



## tresaann (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi

My family and I will be relocating to Dubai from Al Ain next month and I was wondering if anyone here could help me find crèches / day care for my 2 yr old toddler. We’re going to be living in the Green Community in Dubai Investment Park and since I would be working (not sure where though, have only started my job search), and my husband studying, Id like a place that could take care of my baby till 7 pm or so. It’d be great if the place was within OR near Green Community. Any suggestions?

Tresa


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi Tresa and welcome to the forum.

I was surprised that although you don't have a job a lined up, you are already searching for day care and for so many hours!

Michelle


----------



## tresaann (Jun 26, 2008)

Michelle thankyou for your reply..
i already have a few offers from some companies..i just need to be sure of creches before i can take up the job.office timings will mostly be 8-6pm or 8-5pm so i will need to look for one accordingly preferably near or around green community


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

tresaann said:


> Michelle thankyou for your reply..
> i already have a few offers from some companies..i just need to be sure of creches before i can take up the job.office timings will mostly be 8-6pm or 8-5pm so i will need to look for one accordingly preferably near or around green community


I understood from your first post that you were job hunting. Anyway good luck and hopefully someone can give you some advice.

Michelle


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

nothing in that area that will do daycare til that late.


----------



## madhavi_inala (Dec 14, 2009)

*Advice*

Hi Tresa,

I am staying in the same area and facing the same problem for finding a creach or day care for my kid.i request you to let me know any if you have found or contact me thry phone xxxxxxx or email me xxxxxxxxxxx

I will be verymuch thankfull to you.

Madhavi


----------



## joker (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Madhavi,

I do stay at DIP...n luking for a creche for my 2 yrs daughter....lemme knw if u find one...


----------



## CSIGAVER (Nov 17, 2009)

tresaann said:


> Hi
> 
> My family and I will be relocating to Dubai from Al Ain next month and I was wondering if anyone here could help me find crèches / day care for my 2 yr old toddler. We’re going to be living in the Green Community in Dubai Investment Park and since I would be working (not sure where though, have only started my job search), and my husband studying, Id like a place that could take care of my baby till 7 pm or so. It’d be great if the place was within OR near Green Community. Any suggestions?
> 
> Tresa


Check out Raffles International school.. It has a great Montessori program in all the nurseries. Good luck!


----------



## rakheeram (Mar 17, 2010)

joker said:


> Hi Madhavi,
> 
> I do stay at DIP...n luking for a creche for my 2 yrs daughter....lemme knw if u find one...


HI..
EVEN IAM LOOKING FOR A DAYCARE AT dip.. IF ANY THING KINDLY LET ME KNOW ALSO...


----------



## rakheeram (Mar 17, 2010)

madhavi_inala said:


> hi tresa,
> 
> i am staying in the same area and facing the same problem for finding a creach or day care for my kid.i request you to let me know any if you have found or contact me thry phone xxxxxxx or email me xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> ...


if you have found out any daycare kindly let me also


----------

